# Do I Have to Use Puppy Food?



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

I am getting a pup this fall. Right now I am getting things situated for her and also trying to decide what to feed her. After reading a few posts, it seems that feeding a puppy food isn't necessarily the best choice for a growing large breed puppy.

What's your opinion on the matter? Will she be fine if I just feed her the same as I do my adult dog (alternate between the different canidae adult foods) or is there a period of time where she really ought to be on a food formulated especially for puppies.

Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I never used puppy food and my Bretta ended up the biggest bitch of the litter! 

I think if you use a good premium food, the dog will get to it's genetic potential in size.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Go with what your breeder feeds. Mine feed Canidae all stages so I switched my adult dog to that a few months ago.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaGo with what your breeder feeds. Mine feed Canidae all stages so I switched my adult dog to that a few months ago.


My breeder feeds Solid Gold Barking at the Moon. It just seems so....expensive....







That's why I like Canidae, it seems like a really good food for a good price. 

I wish I could switch my current dog over, problem is, he's so little it takes him forever to go through a bag!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Canidae ALS will be fine for a pup. I would still purchase a good sized bag of the Solid Gold to mix tho and make sure its a smooth transition.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: CamerafodderCanidae ALS will be fine for a pup. I would still purchase a good sized bag of the Solid Gold to mix tho and make sure its a smooth transition.


That is what I did. I bought a 20lb bag of what the breeder was feeding. I fed that alone for a few days, then started mixing. I just kept mixing less of the old food until it was gone.

Here is my Canidae ALS eater at 14 weeks. She has grown a LOT but isnt' fat. She weighed 28 1/2 lbs and was 18 inches tall at 14 weeks.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

I fed my pup raw, so he was never on puppy food. He didn't start eating dog food till the new guy came, and I fed them both adult food.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

No you do not need to feed puppy food.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I started my puppy on Canidae all stage too.......


----------



## VonHaydenSheps (Aug 7, 2006)

Its my recommendation that all German Shepherd Puppies should be off of puppy food by 4 months old. 

We feed Verus Dog Food and its a very high quality food and reasonably priced! We are thrilled with the food - been feeding this brand for near a year now.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food. watch the protein level. we've fed Natural Balance and Wellness. we mix some dry and can. i'll give them chicken (cooked boneless and skinless breast), 1oo% ground beef (cooked), yogurt, no salt cottage cheese and baby food for flavor. puppy proof your house. put those expensive loafers away. we only buy toys that are made in the USA, Canada or Mexico. to much tainted stuff from China. start looking into puppy classes. you have to socialize, socialize and socialize. a good breeder, good training and you have a great dog. good luck.


----------



## jdp2134 (Apr 9, 2008)

if your doing something like INNOVA LBP i would feed that for about a year same thing if you get Orijen get the large breed puppy. Some of the higher quality/grain free kibbles can be too much for a pup unless it specifically (sp?) says for large breed puppies.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: jdp2134if your doing something like INNOVA LBP i would feed that for about a year same thing if you get Orijen get the large breed puppy. Some of the higher quality/grain free kibbles can be too much for a pup unless it specifically (sp?) says for large breed puppies.


 you have to watch the protein level when feeding an adult food. i think the protein level shouldn't be over 26%. our dogs never received anything over 22%.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

_ "i think the protein level shouldn't be over 26%. our dogs never received anything over 22%."_

could you elaborate on why protein level shouldnt be over 26%. is there some information that indicates protein levels are a problem for large breed puppies? i understand that with some high protein foods come the elevated calcium/phosphorous levels that we seek to avoid. however, some higher protein foods, such as orijen lg breed puppy, keep these in check.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I was wondring the same thing as Roxy84.

With a lot of brands that make a Large Breed puppy kibble, the LBP has either the same, or MORE protien than the "adult" kibble of the same brand. Even the Orijen LBP has the same protien level as the "regular" Orijen Adult.


----------



## jdp2134 (Apr 9, 2008)

i dont get why you have to watch protein in kibble when you get twice as much protein if you were feeding raw. Thats nothing but protein and im sure it is way over 26% so if thats the case then the only reason you would buy and feed a LBP brand for a year would to keep the phos/calcium levels in check i.e Orijen "adult" has a higher phos/cal. content then their LPB


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

jdp2134 you're right, the only reason to feed LBP Orijen would be to avoid the high phos/cal levels of the adult food that the puppy isn't ready for.


----------

